# Guess who I got to meet today?? :)



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

*I MET VINNY  Pics included!!!*

I FINALLY got to meet my Mom's boy Vinny today. He is SOOO CUTE! IWAP now! LOL! Didn't get to spend a ton of time with him b/c I was picking my mom up and bringing her and my kids to the airport. I DID get some cute pictures though and I know some of you have been waiting for them (esp one person in particular- yes you Arlene!!!) So, when I get settled in I will get them uploaded and posted to this thread later on. Keep watching for them!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Downloading the pics now.....


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

He's already got the Havanese head tilt down too


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Very cute pictures! Why are you just meeting him now?

Ryan


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Beamer said:


> Very cute pictures! Why are you just meeting him now?
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan! My mom doesn't live near where we live. She flies home for work every three weeks and that's when we get to visit. Still, when she is working, she's an hour away from us. When she comes back in town we will be able to introduce Vinny to my pups  YAY!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

MORE pics


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

He's SO cute!! So when are you getting your puppy? LOL


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Vinny is a gorgeous little fluff ball!!he looks so cuddly.You and your Mum look pretty good too!!Your Mum has a look of the SJP going on there only prettier!How old is Vinny now?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Vinny is very cute , great pictures.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a little doll!! How old is he? ( pretty picture of the 3 of you!)


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Vinny is adorable! Enjoy your vacation sans kids!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

clare said:


> Vinny is a gorgeous little fluff ball!!he looks so cuddly.You and your Mum look pretty good too!!Your Mum has a look of the SJP going on there only prettier!How old is Vinny now?


Thank you! I have to ask my mom how many weeks he is now. Arlene will be able to tell us!!!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Kathie said:


> Vinny is adorable! Enjoy your vacation sans kids!


Ahhh, thanks Kathie- I still have one at home but it's nice. I love my kids but definitely needed the break!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

trueblue said:


> He's SO cute!! So when are you getting your puppy? LOL


LOL Kim! Not anytime in the near future! It's busy enough with 2 dogs and 3 kids- you can understand! I promised I wouldn't get another one while my Cassie girl is still with us. I am sure when she's not with us anymore I will want to get another playmate for Izzo but definitely not looking forward to the day when Cass is no longer with us  She's 8 and I know bigger dogs don't live that long. She's a senior


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Arlene- WHERE ARE YOU? LOL! These pics are for YOU!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ahhh Vinny is purdy cute! Too bad mom doesn't live closer so you could get your full puppy fix! It looks like you had a fun visit though.


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

All 3 of you are cute as can be!!


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

So cute!! Vinny is a doll! You & your mom look so much alike, very pretty ladies


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

What a cutie Vinny is! Great pictures! You all look so happy.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Vinny is a cutie patootie! You and your Mom are both GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Vinny is way cute! Love the name your mom chose for him too. Great photos!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for all of the sweet words everyone. My mom is so happy with her little Vinny! My kids get to enjoy him for three whole weeks. NO FAIR! Next time she is in town we are gonna introduce him to Izzo and Cassie and I will have more pics to share  He's such a handsome little guy!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Mom2Izzo said:


> LOL Kim! Not anytime in the near future! It's busy enough with 2 dogs and 3 kids- you can understand! I promised I wouldn't get another one while my Cassie girl is still with us. I am sure when she's not with us anymore I will want to get another playmate for Izzo but definitely not looking forward to the day when Cass is no longer with us  She's 8 and I know bigger dogs don't live that long. She's a senior


Good news Nicole...we have a golden retriever who just celebrated her 14th birthday! Needless to say, she is a senior citizen, hobbles around some, but still loves to be loved on and plays a little bit - so you may have a lot of years left with your sweet Cassie!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

waybrook said:


> Good news Nicole...we have a golden retriever who just celebrated her 14th birthday! Needless to say, she is a senior citizen, hobbles around some, but still loves to be loved on and plays a little bit - so you may have a lot of years left with your sweet Cassie!


I pray that we get that many. We love her SO much. Congrats on 14 wonderful years with you golden girl!!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I love the picture of you, Vinny and your mom. All of you are very beautiful.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks like he enjoyed meeting his human big "sister"  He's adorable!


BTW~ Today is Megan's (casperkeep) lab, Lizzie's, 15th birthday arty:


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

juliav said:


> I love the picture of you, Vinny and your mom. All of you are very beautiful.


Thank you


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Looks like he enjoyed meeting his human big "sister"  He's adorable!
> 
> *BTW~ Today is Megan's (casperkeep) lab, Lizzie's, 15th birthday arty*:


That is so awesome to hear. I would be so happy if my Cassie girl lives a long life like that. I pray we have many more great years with her. She is a strictly indoor girl and she is so much a part of our family.


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Oooooohhhhhhh I like I like!!! Thank you so much for sharing these Nicole


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Mom2Izzo said:


> Thank you! I have to ask my mom how many weeks he is now. Arlene will be able to tell us!!!


13 1/2 weeks. His birthday was March 29


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

How cute!


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

What a great picture of you 3. You are both such beautiful gals! Smashing!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

peluitohavanese said:


> What a great picture of you 3. You are both such beautiful gals! Smashing!


You are too kind. Thank you. So glad you liked all the pics. I will have plenty more when mom, Vinny and my kids come back in town and he can play with Izzo and Cassie. I can't wait!!!! 
Mom told me how smart he is. He's already ringing his bell on the door to go out


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Mom2Izzo said:


> Mom told me how smart he is. He's already ringing his bell on the door to go out


Woot!!:rockon:


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Arlene- we just got off Skype with mom and our kids and Vinny of course! He was cracking us up. Mom would say "outside" and he would ring his bells. She did it several times and he rang them each time. She opened the door and ran to his tee pad on the deck and went right away. Jim taught him to go down the steps but all he wants to do is play in the grass and not do his business. He's a mess and OH SO CUTE!!!!! She says there are times he is body slamming those bells to get out! hahahaha


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

OMG What a HOOT! I am so glad they are enjoying him and his fun antics. Body slamming the bell...now that's a visual LOL!!



Mom2Izzo said:


> Arlene- we just got off Skype with mom and our kids and Vinny of course! He was cracking us up. Mom would say "outside" and he would ring his bells. She did it several times and he rang them each time. She opened the door and ran to his tee pad on the deck and went right away. Jim taught him to go down the steps but all he wants to do is play in the grass and not do his business. He's a mess and OH SO CUTE!!!!! She says there are times he is body slamming those bells to get out! hahahaha


----------

